# separation anxiety



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i have a 3 year old male havanese who is suffering from major separation anxiety. we had to confine him to the kitchen due to peeing on bed and furniture. prior to that he had full run of thehouse. hasn't been in a crate in over 2 years,can't go that route. he's safe in thekitchen, does not destroy anything and doesnot eliminate. he's so stress, don't know what to do. he barks continuously while we are gone. i've been doing the in and out thing with cue words but nothing seems to help. any tips. please help. it's breaking my heart.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

wow - that is not good! I have not had this problem with mine, but I am told that a trainer could give you some tips on how to handle it. You should check with your vet to see if they have any ideas, and/or can give you the name of a trainer to help.
Good Luck
Laurie


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Did this just start suddenly? What changed?
Is he eliminating on the furniture when you are not home or when you are there?

If this is sudden and there is no reason for change, you should take him to his vet to rule out any medical problems.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

hired a trainer, we were doing okay andthen had a setback. now my dog has no interest in the "new way" we were trianing him. he's more anxious then everbefore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yikes, you should get your $ back, or have them come back & try something new.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

well, there was a change in everything. i had to go home for a week due to healthproblems with my dad,fell and broke my arm when i returned, couldn;t walk or take care of the dog for 2 weeks. major stress in my life due to dad's illness sooooo, lot happened. he had full run of the house, would pee only when we were not home. closed the doors to the bedroom and then he pee on the couch. soo, back in thekitchen until we can figure out what to do.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

It sounds like it is just a bit of adjusting to all the stresses going on. They do pick it up from us!! I would do what you are doing, start back at the beginning, in the kitchen until you can trust him a little more. I may take just re-training him. 
Laurie


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i find he is less stressed when i leave when he can see me leaving thru the garage door but, that means he is not in the kitchen. do i try it once and see what happens? or is it too much to ask too soon?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think it might be too much too soon. I have a word signal that I give mine when I leave for work, they all calm down, and then I go out thru the laundrey room into the garage. So they dont actually see me either. Have you tried bully sticks, or fill a kong with Peanut butter & kibble , freeze it & give it when you leave. It might keep him from crying, or barking for a while & then we might sleep.
Laurie


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

did the kong route, he doesn;'t even go near it. when i return, it's still filled with whatever i have filled it with. i've tried chews, etc. no interest. doesnt go near it until after i return home.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Poor pup  How often do you walk him and for how long? He needs to get that energy out first before you can attempt anything. If you rule out all the health issues, then you might have to start from square one. Like leaving him for a min., then coming back and not making a big fuss. Does he act up when you are in another room where he can't see you? You might need to hire a behaviourist to get down to the bottom of this one. Please keep us posted. Have you tried a doggy daycare?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

You might need to go back to the crate. This way at least he is in a place that he wont potty most likely, and if you leave for 10 minutes, come back, let him out, then do it again for 15 minutes. I feel bad for you and the pup but I am sure you guys can work thru it!! I hope we can help you, even though we are not there!!
Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am discouraged to hear you dogs has this problem at 3 years old. My dogs has a separation anxiety problem at 8 months old and I was hoping he would out grow it soon:doh: I hope he doesn't still have it when he is 3 yrs. old.

I am doing research on separation anxiety in dogs; I was wondering if anyone knows what causes it:help: Is it a situation the dog went though when young that causes it? Or are they born with it?????

I also was thinking if I got another dog it would help....but then I read if the dog really wanted adult companionship another dog would not help.:frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to say that I think that a second dog would help!! (not that I am being an enabler - haha) But I feel that when Lexi came, Lily was much calmer when we left, and I never heard her bark again. She did not consistanly bark when we left, but there were times!! Now I say, "mommy's going to work" and they all run & jump in their beds in the kitchen, I give them all a kiss & off I go = with no sound! Logan does chew things a little but we are working on that habit & I dont think it is seperation, just puppy behavior. 

Laurie


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I am thinking a second dog would help too, I had that feeling from day one of getting Casper. But then I read somethings saying that might not be so if the dog wants human companionship another dog won't work. 

I have had Casper for 6 months and have been away from him very little. On my birthday, my husband wanted to take me to dinner so we exercised Casper good put him in the crate and left him in the car during dinner. He loves his crate and travels alot in the car so we thought ok. When we came out he was still barking and made a sore on his nose while we were in the restrautant. 

I leave him with family members, but sometimes it is a hassel. Now I am wondering if I should focus on trying to get help with his separation anxiety problem before getting a puppy.

I would love to be able to go out to dinner or grocery shop without worry about what to do with my dog. :Cry: 

If anyone has any advice, or experience with this I would really appreciate hearing from you:help:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, these dogs are known for seperation anxiety. Thats why many breeders wont sell pups to people who are full time workers or who are away a lot. I, luckily, have 2 who keep each other company. I could NOT leave one home alone. Whoever was left home would have a meltdown (Tripp esp.). Thats why i have to take both everywhere we go, vet-groomers etc... THey really do well when we are not home(as long as both are there). No major barking. We also keep them in an ex-pen. They seem (i hope!) really happy.

When we 1st got them we tried to leave a few minutes at a time to see how they did. Never really had an issue. But its just torture for them if they are alone. Thats just my opinion


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well YOU KNOW what I feel on the subject but I will say it again- I would go for another one. I know that Lexi prefers humans to dogs, but she is fine when we leave as she has the other two pups. Prior to us getting Logan this year, If I took Lily to the vet or somewhere without Lexi, she would get very upset, bark & I would come home to accidents all over the floor. So although she is a human lover - as long as she has a companion, she is fine!! When you go to dinner, you should leave the dog at home in the crate. Maybe the car was just a little to scary - who know who might have come up to the car!. - You need a break too!! Each time I brought a new one home, the others were fine with them and now Lexi & Logan are inseparable! And Lily plays Queen & watches & reprimands them when they do something bad (in her eyes) :biggrin1: It might be worth a try. Do you have loca friends who have a dog that Casper is friends with, that you could leave behind with him for a short time? Might be worth the experiment. 
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Mine dont seem real bothered by us leaving either Paige. As soon as i say the command-in they go to the ex-pen. I save the special chicken/duck jerky as a treat. THey immediately sit down, tails wagging just waiting for it. I hope they stay that way!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I guess I have been extremely lucky. My first havanese was a true "velcro" dog, and I would have thought she'd have separation anxiety. I don't work anymore, but when I did have to leave, I started with crating them, then let them have the run of the house a minute or two, then five, then 15, etc. I always say, "I'll be right back!" in a happy voice and leave a flossie and a treat (which may or may not be eaten). Then when I return, I nonchalantly give them another treat (which is *always* eaten). My first hav could be left for 6 hours (for a wedding once), and just slept on the entry rug where we left her. I was a little afraid my new hav, Maddie, might be different. I started training her the same. I started with the crate, but now she has the full run of the house (except the bedrooms), and seems to stay on the entryway rug also. So far, no damage, no separation anxiety. The most we've left her is 2 hours, and we're usually never gone more than that. If I had to go for longer, since she's so young, I'd have a neighbor come check on her and take her out. I guess each Havanese is different, and you just have to keep trying different methods. Some may need to always be crated or put in a pen or small area. Heck, I'll go back to step 1 myself if Maddie starts regressing.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I think that these dogs are very into routine. Brady is left alone for a few hours everyday. He is used to going into his crate around 11:15. I usually take him outside and go for a walk and when we come back in, he runs to his crate and waits for his peice of chicken. I actually would like to start leaving the crate open for him, but I am afraid that he will be upset. If we go outside to do something and leave him in the kitchen/den, he will bark and cry. He is just fine when he is in his crate though.

I would suggest a routine of some sort if possible. When Brady was little, we would go out for an hour even if we had nothing to do just to keep him in his routine. He is fine to be alone now so long as it is not first thing in the morning. he doesn't like it if we leave him too early. I guess he needs his morning quality time:biggrin1:


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your help! 

Our situation is different, he has gone to work with me since I first got him. We have a schedule at work and he has learned it and does really well. We get there around 10:00 he says hi and plays until 11:00 then goes in his crate and sleeps until 2-3, then I take him for a walk and he eats and back in his crate for a couple more hours then home. We walk before work and sometimes after dinner. 

At work he has learned not to bark, and I have left him in the office for 5-15 minutes and he waits for me to come back. He struggles with me being gone out of the office, but he is getting better. So he is doing good there, every day he does better. At first he barked at everybody and everything, he got though that and now he doesn't bark much at all.

I probably just need to work with him more at home, and try to leave him for short periods during the time we are at home. 

I can't leave him with other dogs, because he is going though a period where he hates other dogs. We are scheduled to go to puppy classes level 2 in the next couple of weeks, hopefully we will get that problem taken care of there.

I want another dog sooo bad, but I love Casper:hug: and don't want to make anything worst, I only want to make it better :dance:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda use to have the same problem its still there but not as bad he is learning I will come back .He use to not eat if I was gone he would gos days with out food.And would bark until I came back .He seem to grow out of it by his self. When I would leave and come back home I would make a big deal out of it the sec I would walk in the door what a good boy petting him and doing the love thing he would get so excited he would tinkle on the floor. When I would leave I would tell him I will be back and to watch the house no strangers Yoda and he would sit by the door until I came home he still wets on the floor from excitement only if I have been gone for a few hours .But If I tell Yoda bye bye he really gets excited and the second I open the back door to where I park he sits right next to the truck door and waits for me he just loves to go with me and visit family memebers thats because they spoil him with chicken treats So I guess Yoda is at a happy medium right now since he is a year old he knows there are times he can go with me and times he just cant go and when he cant go he knows he has a job to do NO STRANGERS lol I do sneak in to take a peak at what he is doing and he is always sitting right by the door I left from.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

thanks for all the tips. i always walk him in the morning to poop him out, i have done the in one minute, out one minute, increasing time up to 20 minutes, had a major set back last week, he was beyond anxious for 2 days, i had a trainer help, think the training was just too much for him. like myhusband says, no one knows our dog better than we do. he will not go in the crate, that would be more stressful than being left alone. i have thought about another dog but we have a place in florida that only allows 1 dog. couldn't leave one behind. i have changed my routeen a bit when i leave him, he seems to be better. i also say to myself every morning, he is going to be okay. it's amazing how they pick up on our stress. i am sure my stress made him more anxious. plugging away, trying to fix the problem, i know it won't happen over night. at least i know when i leave him in the kitchen he he's safe, if he pees, so be it, which he hasn't, he has his toys,his bed and his kong. it's all part of the process! i did find out that 2 of the breeders dogs suffer from this as well.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh I hope you make out OK LittleBuddy. Give it time. These dogs do pick up on stress and it seems like you all were under great stress lately. Did you try an expen in your kitchen attached to an open crate? I seem to recall reading some where that when left alone too much space is sometimes worst. I could be wrong though.......... my mind is not as good as it used to be. I would also call the trainer back. He needs to know what he did is not working.

Lynn, keep us posted on separation anxiety research. It is a good topic. Casper will come around. Don't beat your head of a wall.:frusty: 

I am just lucky with Houston. He is a little independent even as a puppy that is why the breeder picked him for us. This morning I laughed when he put himself in his crate (it is connected to an expen) before I even got a chance to do it. It was like OK lady leave, I know the drill. Maybe he doesn't love me as much as your Havs love you. :hurt:


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LittleBuddy, I am happy that things are improving for you  I agree completely when you said that our dogs pick up on our stress/emotions. Oh yes, every thought that runs through our head triggers a response in ourselves and in turn we send that out. I have to now be very mindful of what I am thinking about. As soon as I catch myself thinking "oh no, theres another dog Oreo is going to bark at", I focus on anything that relaxes me like thinking of being on a beach in Cuba or Mexico somewhere and looking at the gorgeous ocean, or I focus on the fragrance of flowers as I take deep relaxing breaths. Wow, Oreo does respond and then will at most let out a little "gruff", which I correct and then relax again. At first it was hard, but as I am nearing the end of this week and practicing this everyday, it is becoming more like second nature to me. Good for you for discovering that your emotions are directly linked to your pups response. It is just this week that I truly "saw" how different the responses of my pup are in response to my own emotions/ thoughts.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i think my pup has SA because of too much lovin. i am trying to hold back a bit, not always give in to his sweet eyes. it's hard but it's for his own good, i am also trianing agian, down stay, etc. that seems to help build his confidence and keep him in a controled calm place. my house is one big open space so the kitchen is just big enough where he can roam and not feel overwhelmed but is contained.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi littlebuddy! It sounds awfully tough, what you're dealing with. I hope things work out well, though it sounds like the best thing to do is take things slowly and one day at a time. Any improvement in your pup's behavior is a good thing! 

Check this out: http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/sepanx.html

and this: http://www.usask.ca/wcvm/herdmed/applied-ethology/behaviourproblems/anxiety.html

They have very good advice and maybe there is something there you can apply to your own situation. Good luck! I know it must be challenging.

BTW, what is his name?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

django, named after django reinhart,a famous gypsie jazz guitar player. my husband fav.!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww..... Django is so cute!! I love the white markings.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He IS so SWEET!! Awwwww


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

He is so cute now how can that little face have this kind of problem LOL LOL he just wovs you LOL


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Django is really cute! Did you say he was 3 years old? He is just adorable!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Such a sweetie! Say, how do you pronounce his name??:ear:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Django, really cute, in fact too cute to be so stressed out over mommy leaving. He looks like a pup. How muche does he weigh?


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

awwwwww how cute


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Is Django a Portuguese name? I only ask because I'm Brazilian and my grandfather's name was Djalma and his family immigrated from Portugal. It's the only other name that I've ever seen with a Dj in the beginning!

Someone asked for pronunciation... in Portuguese it would be "Gee (soft G like in George)" and "Jango." Though the J is also a softer J than say for Jack... almost like you're drawing out the J part of Jack.

Although, it's likely that Django's mommy pronounces it completely differently, so don't take my word for it.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django is named after Django Reinhart, a famous gypsy jazz guitarist, my husband fav. the d is silent so it's pronounced jango. he's still a puppy in my eyes even though he's 3 1/2 years old. he weighs a whopping 9lbs. and it's mostly hair. thanks for all the sweet words, i have to agree he's a cutie but all havanese are adorable!


----------

